# Starbucks and Wal-Mart:  Veteran Controversies That Shouldn't Be?



## Marauder06 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm not mad at Wal-Mart for "Operation Green Light."  I'm not mad at Starbucks for wanting to hire a bunch of refugees.  I'm just glad for what both companies do for our Veteran Community.  #ThankYou.



> In most cases I see veterans seizing that opportunity to make a big difference in their communities. They are leading within the home, the corporate sector, small business, government and nonprofits. Sadly, I also see entitlement, outrage and misplaced attacks from those of us who fail to do the work and lazily fall for the title of the hottest “click bait” article in the news cycle. I see outrage and indignation with little to no understanding of the facts. And I see made up controversies. Two timely examples are with Walmart and Starbucks.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 10, 2017)

I just listened to the latest Drinkin' Bros podcast and the whole team discusses this further, better than I can put into words.

Drinkin' Bros Podcast - Episode 138 - Communism and Starbucks


----------



## CDG (Feb 10, 2017)

What a great article. 100% agree with the author.  Veterans are fast becoming one of the more entitled groups in the country.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2017)

Where's my free stuff?


----------

